# Brooks Co. Hunt Club



## jackdoren (Jan 14, 2011)

2400 ac deer and turkey/large camp house with great accommodations/club stands plus personal stands/just west of Valdosta/quality-managed


----------



## Hall_1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Would this happen to be Spain Ferry Hunt Club?


----------



## laner03 (Jan 14, 2011)

Is this club a family club? what is the price?
Is there a camping area with electricity and water?How many members total?What are the club rules?

Thanks


----------



## scoggins (Jan 15, 2011)

Is this club a family club? what is the price?
Is there a camping area with electricity and water?How many members total?What are the club rules?

Thanks 

X2


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 16, 2011)

spain ferry is in Lowndes and how much and what area of Brooks?


----------



## BigTurkey (Jan 16, 2011)

what kind of prices are we looking at and where in brooks is it?


----------



## sparkman8 (Jan 16, 2011)

I also have a small group of guys who are interested.  Dues? camp?  rules?, etc.   Thanks   Scott


----------



## 1982ace (Jan 16, 2011)

Where at in brooks and what about turkey memberships?


----------



## mosquitohawk (Jan 17, 2011)

How much for a turkey membership?


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 18, 2011)

Has anybody heard back on this property??? I wonder if this is the one that is listed on Craig---- for Fl but not in the Ga area...


----------



## mosquitohawk (Jan 18, 2011)

No reply here. I would like a turkey mebership in Brooks County or surrounding area. Dose anyone have any leads?


----------



## gobblingghost (Jan 18, 2011)

Join the crowd I'm always looking for some new land chase long beards on


----------



## No peekin (Jan 20, 2011)

*interested in the club.*

Are you still looking.There are 3 of us from jax.,fl looking for a quality managed club to join for 2011 season.


----------



## g8trdad317 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm from central florida looking for a lease in 2011


----------



## ga.gobbler (Feb 26, 2011)

Has anyone been contacted about this property


----------



## gobblingghost (Mar 1, 2011)

I believe its again listed on craigslist again in Fl and Atlanta area but not Valdosta


----------



## doerun101 (Mar 2, 2011)

Is this the infamous rosin pine plantation???


----------



## LandonL (Mar 12, 2011)

doerun101 said:


> Is this the infamous rosin pine plantation???



Infamous?


----------



## steve j (Jun 23, 2012)

hi i am very intrested please pm my with info thanks


----------



## katie (Jun 23, 2012)

*Lease*

We have a lease in Turner Cty. we need 2 more guys total 10 members, 900 solid woods. Call Tony 229-848-3573


----------



## katie (Jun 23, 2012)

*lease*

We have a lease in Lake City Fla. 4300 acres, we are looking for 3 men. Call Rodney 386-623-0706


----------



## dgrier10 (Jul 12, 2012)

is there any open slots? if so how much? what are rules?


----------

